# 22-yr-old female, TSH 3.4, lots of symptoms- could I have a thyroid problem?



## QPixy (Aug 25, 2010)

My health has been steadily declining for about a year now. At the request of my naturopath, I finally got my thyroid tested. My results are as follows:

TSH: *3.4* (.450-4.50) uIU/mL (was .95 one year ago when the lousy health was just starting)
Free T4: *1.21* (.82-1.77) ng/dL
Free T3: *2.9* (2.0-4.4) pg/mL
Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) Ab: *8* (0-34) IU/mL
Antithyroglobulin AB: *<20* (0-40) IU/mL

The naturopath claims that my TSH is high for my age, but other than that things look OK. I've booked an appointment with an endo (in a month, ugh) to get more tests done and go over these results, as I have so many symptoms:

-diffuse hair, eyelash, and eyebrow loss for 4+ months
-straw-like hair (used to be oily)
-slow, incomplete digestion, reflux
-thick, scalloped tongue
-no energy, feel "slow" and "foggy" 90% of the time, need to nap
-persistent, sometimes extreme anxiety and moodiness/irritability
-trouble sleeping (either too long or too little)
-papery, weak skin prone to scarring
-achey bones
-horrible facial acne
-trouble regulating temperature (get cold and hot easily, boyfriend says I feel really warm all the time)
-underweight/can never put on weight
-numerous stretch marks on knees and thighs despite never being overweight

I eat very healthy (meat, fish, eggs, veggies, fruits, good fats, no dairy, grains or gluten) and get some exercise a few times per week, yet I feel like an old lady!

Could this be a thyroid problem, given my test results? What other tests would you recommend?

Any help would be much appreciated; thank you in advance!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

While your level are within range they are toward bottom and a small amount of thyroid replacement may just be what you need to feel better.

Ask your doctor for some and re-test in 6 weeks.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

QPixy said:


> My health has been steadily declining for about a year now. At the request of my naturopath, I finally got my thyroid tested. My results are as follows:
> 
> TSH: *3.4* (.450-4.50) uIU/mL (was .95 one year ago when the lousy health was just starting)
> Free T4: *1.21* (.82-1.77) ng/dL
> ...


Hi Qpixy and welcome.

Oh, yes......................anything over a 3 for TSH is highly suspect and most of us feel best w/TSH down around 1 or less. Also, both FT4 and FT3 are below mid-range. That is also suspect.

Combine that w/ evidence of antibodies and symptoms listed; I say a resounding YES!!

Let's see what others have to say!


----------

